# Applying Urea/nitrogen on Orchard Grass How much?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So im trying to get caught up. I have some spraying and fertilizing to get done. We have been getting good amount of rain so with granular Urea how many pounds of 46-0-0 can I spread on orchard grass fields? Ive always spun on around 200lbs per acre I believe I cant remember but now im doin more land and want to be more cautious on others lands. Also would fertilize or spray first or doesnt it matter? Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just did 50#N as urea but did not use a stabliizer for it. You are talking about 92-can't imagine doing that here this close to July heat and lack of rain. Not sure how far behind us you are in seasons, we are busting a gourd to start OG dry hay on the 15th of may and miss that many years. I topdressed about half of my acreage this year for the first time as a test. Always thought that it got too dry to quickly to pay off. However, the fields that were TD look really nice right now and I have had a lot of years where I cut second cutting as high as they are now. Won't cut till the og starts to fire off due to heat.

On spraying, you did not say if it was the second cutting fields or what you were spraying-if second cutting and you are spraying for horse nettle and milkweed, I would fertilize now and wait till these get 3 or so inches high and spray with surmount. works great, just can't sell to the mushroom guys due to carryover.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You're going to have to consider your P and K levels before you determine your N rates. You can't grow leaves without roots. Not for very long anyway.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I also put on 50# of N after each cutting unless its too dry. We soil test every year and put on micros throughout the season as needed. I use ammonium sulfate mostly. I think it's more bang for the buck.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

My P and K should be fine it was above optimal last year and soil sample oh called for nitrogen if I kept in hay. When it call for so many Units how to convert that to pounds for Ureathat is 46-0-0. I will have to check again but I think sample recommended 120 units of nitrogen.​


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> My P and K should be fine it was above optimal last year and soil sample oh called for nitrogen if I kept in hay. When it call for so many Units how to convert that to pounds for Ureathat is 46-0-0. I will have to check again but I think sample recommended 120 units of nitrogen.​


46-0-0 is 46% nitrogen.For each 100 lbs of product you get 46 lbs of N.

200 = 92 lbs N


----------

